# Where can I buy wood in the UK?



## Seagull (12 May 2012)

I'm looking for a small amount of redmoor, sumatran or manzanita wood to go in my small 30cm tank, but I'm having trouble finding the right piece/s. So far, I've checked out AE, TGM, eBay, Aquarist Classifieds and probably a couple of other sites along the way, but I'm really struggling.

Does anyone know of anywhere else I might be able to get some? I'd really like to get my tank rescaped soon and no doubt it'll have to soak for a while before I put it into the tank too.

Thanks


----------



## BigTom (12 May 2012)

Looks like you've covered most of the usual suspects. Obviously your LFS may have some, and someone here may have something to offer you. There are member's markets here and on other forums (TFF springs to mind).

Failing that, you could always collect some yourself. Heather is particularly good for nano tanks, and beech, oak and alder are all fine too. I'm even using ivy at the moment, which works really nicely, but make sure anything you collect is completely dead and dry before using.


----------



## Seagull (12 May 2012)

BigTom said:
			
		

> Looks like you've covered most of the usual suspects. Obviously your LFS may have some, and someone here may have something to offer you. There are member's markets here and on other forums (TFF springs to mind).
> 
> Failing that, you could always collect some yourself. Heather is particularly good for nano tanks, and beech, oak and alder are all fine too. I'm even using ivy at the moment, which works really nicely, but make sure anything you collect is completely dead and dry before using.



Don't think LFSs have any - haven't checked TFF actually, I'll have a look. Thanks for the tips about the "collect yourself" species. I was aware there were some, but aside from oak I wasn't too sure other than general hardwoods. I'll have a look around and see if I can spy any. Do they have to be hardwoods? That's what I understood from what I've read online.


----------



## BigTom (12 May 2012)

Hardwoods are generally considered your best bet, but there's nothing innately wrong with using softwoods. Best to think about it on a species-by-species basis I always think. I've got successful tanks chock full of ivy and spruce, both of which are considered unsuitable by traditional 'lore'. To be honest, my opinion is that as long as the wood is thoroughly dead and dry, most types should be OK.


----------



## Seagull (12 May 2012)

Thanks. So is pretty much any wood ok - could I litterally go around a wooded area and find wood to use so long as it's dead (on the ground, sort of thing)? How can I 'make it safe' for use in my aquarium?


----------



## Ady34 (12 May 2012)

Hi Seagull,
hogan53 (hoggie) was selling some Manzanita on the for sale forum a few weeks ago, may still have some left, maybe worth pm'ing him.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## BigTom (12 May 2012)

Yeah, there's still lots of windfall from the winter storms around my way. I get all the wood for my tanks form the woods/hills near Edinburgh. I'd say it's worth getting an ID on any wood you plan to use just to have a quick google and see if there are any bad reports about using it. 

Make sure there aren't any soft, rotten or mouldy spots (or remove them if the rest is OK), and then I generally just scrub off any remaining bark and stick them in. Other people may recommend boiling them, but all that's going to do is hasten the speed at which they break down.


----------



## Seagull (12 May 2012)

Big Tom: Would it be a good idea to soak it beforehand? No need for any further "safe-ing"? Don't want to introduce any nasties into my tank. 

Ady: Will take a look around, thanks.


----------



## BigTom (12 May 2012)

I guess soaking it isn't going to hurt, I've never had a problem with using it right away though. All at your own risk though, obviously


----------



## Ady34 (12 May 2012)

Seagull said:
			
		

> Ady: Will take a look around, thanks.


Just browsing the for sale section and Hogan53 sold one lot of larger pieces, but from what i can tell he has some nano pieces left.
Ady.


----------



## Seagull (12 May 2012)

This might sound silly but I can't find the sale section, where is it?


----------



## George Farmer (12 May 2012)

Seagull said:
			
		

> This might sound silly but I can't find the sale section, where is it?


It becomes visible after you've made 25 posts.


----------



## Seagull (12 May 2012)

Ah, that's why then. Guess I'd better get posting a little more


----------



## Broomy (12 May 2012)

I'm also on the look out for some mopani roots for my first attempt at a proper scape. Most on eBay only show a stock photo


----------



## AAB (13 May 2012)

Broomy said:
			
		

> I'm also on the look out for some mopani roots for my first attempt at a proper scape. Most on eBay only show a stock photo



I have a piece of mopani root for sale, look in the sale forum. Will reduce it to £6 plus postage if you are interested.


----------



## Broomy (14 May 2012)

AAB said:
			
		

> I have a piece of mopani root for sale, look in the sale forum. Will reduce it to £6 plus postage if you are interested.



Thanks for the offer  but it's a bit too chunky for what I have in mind at the minute.


----------



## jetsfan (28 May 2012)

looks like i need to start posting more as I'm also after wood and cant see the for sale section.
Has anyone ever got shipped any manzanita from the states.
Some georgeous stuff for sale there but I guess the shipping would be prohibitive?


----------



## ghostsword (28 May 2012)

jetsfan said:
			
		

> looks like i need to start posting more as I'm also after wood and cant see the for sale section.
> Has anyone ever got shipped any manzanita from the states.
> Some georgeous stuff for sale there but I guess the shipping would be prohibitive?




I have had many boxes shipped from te US, without any issues.. Good quality wood.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## jetsfan (29 May 2012)

Any chance of a ball park figure as to what you paid for shipping?
i have a couple of friends who would be interested as well as its lovely stuff.
Would you be willing to elaborate?
You know,sources,costs etc.Would love to know. Thanks


----------



## ghostsword (29 May 2012)

I bought all my wood from Tom Barr (Plantbrain), a box to the UK was about £120, and I can assure you that you will not regret it, the quality and look of the wood is just amazing. There may be other sources in the UK, maybe cheaper, but I do not know. I bought maybe 5 boxes from Tom Barr, without any issues.


----------



## sr20det (29 May 2012)

My local LFS had loads of Redwood, the issue I had was they were mostly large, and I had to buy one and chop it up a little for the tank, local as in Wholesale Tropicals in Bethnal Green, loads of rock too


----------



## mvasingh (29 May 2012)

Does the £120 include the cost of the wood?
MIKE


----------



## ghostsword (29 May 2012)

Yep, this was manzanita. The prices may vary, it depends of what you choose. Contact Tom and see what he has at the moment.


----------



## RobS (29 May 2012)

Hey didn't really wanted to make a new thread regarding pretty much the same question but slightly different. Can't see the sale section just yet and don't want to spam my way up so maybe someone could help me 

I've been looking around pretty much the same sources with no luck on the type I'm looking for. I'm trying to find a trunk/root base log to be the main attraction for a Juwel Vision 260. So fairly big. Any people got any recommendations or is it possible to gather my own cut it down and treat it etc?

Thank you and sorry for some watch hi-jacking the thread


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (29 May 2012)

I'm stating the obvious here but if folks put up their location it would make it a lot easier to give topical advice. There are loads of bits of wood in LFS in my area ...


----------



## RobS (29 May 2012)

I personally live in Basingstoke (Hampshire) area and my LFS (garden centre & Main head Aquatics) have selected bits and bobs but nothing really "big" that I'm looking for.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (30 May 2012)

There are quite a few Maidenhead Aquatics stores within traveling of you (been to quite a few myself   ) why not give them a call and ask if they have what you're after?

Last big piece I bought was at Squires GC Aquatic store in Twickenham but that's quite a way from you.


----------

